# This is her :)



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

As some of you know, I traded a doeling last season for a doeling from this season from another goat farmer....well she was just born last night :leap: and she is SUPER cute :leap: Here she is, her little moonspotted self 
She is in the middle with the white ears


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Oh how adorable!!! Lovely little girl!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Thanks Skyla  Little cutie pie, ain't she?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Sure is!
I can't wait to get my Nubian


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

You're getting a nubian??


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Yep! From Laura  I'm soo excited!!


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

Yeah, Skyla, you're getting a Nub?!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

^ yep!  :stars: then I'm done collecting new breeds  I may breed a few LM x NB crosses for a fun grade to show


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

Oh how cute!!!! Love those little brown legs too.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Thanks 

Wow Skyla! That's awesome you're getting one from Tricky  Has it been born yet? If it has...pics!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Yah 
No, her does are due in April  I got my Baby Hal from Laura too  she's one of my favorite goaties  
And Laura is plain awesome


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

She is a riot  Ca't wait to see pics...is Hal a lamancha?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Hehe! She sure is!

Yep, Hallie is one of my LaManchas


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Well congrats


----------



## lottsagoats (Dec 10, 2012)

What a pretty little thing! Congrats!


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Awe, congrats!!!;-)


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Oh lucky you, a moonspotted doe! And with cute little white ears too, I'm so jealous now....
Have fun with the little beauty!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Thanks...super excited myself  If I wanted a bottle baby, I'd try to get her now!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Also, this will complete my herd...I will have 2 purebred Nubian does, One 3/4 nubian 1/4 lamancha polled doe, one purebred Saanen doe and my buck and his wether buddy


----------



## Hobbyfarmer (Sep 7, 2011)

She's gorgeous. I can see why you're so excited!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Thank you


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

She is just a doll baby!


----------



## FarmerInaDress (Mar 15, 2013)

She is stunning! I love her little frosty ears (I have the right one, right?) What are you going to name her?


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Thanks Karen!

Farmerinadress~ You know, I hadn't thought of that yet! Hmmmmm.......I have a Heidi,a Daisy Mae,and a Madeline.....


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

*sneaks quietly and stealthily through the cold dark night to Stephanie's friends house and kidnaps her new doe...." 
:goattruck::greengrin:


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

hehehe....I'll never reveal the location! Never!! :lol:


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

I have mad P.I. skills.... :book::ugeek:


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

:lol: Uh-oh!!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Trying now to think of a name....


----------



## FarmerInaDress (Mar 15, 2013)

I vote for Liesl!


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

starshine
milky way
galaxay

She needs something to comment on how she looks like a starry night. Well what about Starry night, or constellation call her stella LOL


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

OR, OR Or...... I've got it the perfect name for her....
wait for it....
wait for it...
ok ready??? 
Call her
Leslie's.... 
:lol:


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

What a cutie! Congrats


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Keep 'em comin'! And....nooo, not Leslie's :lol:


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I am debating...Hannah, Clover and Nellie so far....but am open to more suggestions , besides Dru's bunk mate :lol:


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

Daff's Little Sister?


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

Flower
Dot
Aster
Astrid
Nova


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Moonflower


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

ooh! good one Karen!


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

Luna
Shine
Mystic
Treasure
Sparkle


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Lol...her mom's name is Una...my mom likes Clarabelle.


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

Oh gosh we had a first grade teacher we called Clarabell.... bleh that makes me think of her and I never liked her.
I hope this doesn't sound offensive, it wasn't meant to be, I just had a gut wrench reaction when I read that name. She wasn't someone who was cut out to be a first grade teacher, she was downright scary and she is still alive. I sometimes wonder if she is immortal. Because she taught my mom in high school, then she taught my sister who is quite a bit older than me and then she taught me in first grade. When my daughter was little I took her to a pioneer festival and she was there teaching kids how to weave chair bottoms... She is SCARY. I think she is a witch for real. She has to be in her late 90's and she is still running around teaching people at fairs and festivals. ACK!!!!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

:lol: Ok, so no Clarabelle...cause now I'll picture a scary old lady when I say it :lol:


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

*shudders*


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Hahaha....now I know how to keep you back...I'll just repeat "Clarabelle, clarabelle, CLARABELLE!!" :ROFL:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

What about aunt Clarabelle on BeWitched? She was a silly old lady and mixed up witch.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Oh yeah! :lol: Sheesh, that name is so out!


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

ugh.... She was a thorn in my side, it is really really long story. But she tried to pigeon hole me as a dumb/slow kid because I couldn't pronounce th sounds and I pronounced them like f's. So, if it hadn't been for my hero 4th grade teacher, I probably never would have had any confidence or gone to college or anything. Some day I might tell y'all the story. But right now we have a goat to name!!!


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

Name her Desire. Or look up some other language name for "long awaited gift" or "treasure"


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

asteria means stars in Greek


----------



## uglywon (Dec 21, 2012)

How about just calling her 'Star?' She's gorgeous BTW.


----------



## MoKa-Farms (Jun 19, 2013)

Aw, she is so cute! Congrats


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Schatzi...german slang for "my treasure"

Carmen, Oleo Acres LLC, NW Ks


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

What a pretty little girl! How about Moon Dots! I am not very good with names! 
I am sure you will come up with a great name that will fit her, perfectly!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Thanks everybody....I have a few months to think of one  But I bet I come up with one before I get her


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Update...I am picking her up on Friday the 21st, I will be bottle feeding her... *gulp* Hope I am not getting into too much here :lol:

Still working on a name.....


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Acelia means treasure, that's a cool name


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> ^ yep!  :stars: then I'm done collecting new breeds  I may breed a few LM x NB crosses for a fun grade to show


I want a NB + LM cross so bad! I think they are so cute!!!!!! Speaking of experimentals, are you ever gonna make mini manchas?


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

I like the name Alice


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Hmmmm....2 days to go....and still no name....why is this one so hard to name?? :lol: I usually come up with names fast!


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

We thought of names the whole car ride home with our new boy and none of them seem to fit him either.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

fishin816 said:


> I want a NB + LM cross so bad! I think they are so cute!!!!!! Speaking of experimentals, are you ever gonna make mini manchas?


I don't plan to, no


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I know, I feel bad...just none of these names are fitting.... :/


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

Mischka


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Well....it has to go along with Heidi, Daisy-Mae and Madeline, but not so similar to one of them that it confuses them. They all know their names


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Maybe Wilma?


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

Wilma is cute, or Ellie, Dixie, Betsy, Sophie, 
I am not good with people names.... that is all I can think of off the cuff.


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

Letty, Lidia, Beulah, Ethel, Emiline, Caroline, Christina


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I'm so beat tonight I can't think straight...I really liked Hannah...until my son said Hannah Montana  Twerp! :lol:


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

Savannah?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

NyGoatMom said:


> I'm so beat tonight I can't think straight...I really liked Hannah...until my son said Hannah Montana  Twerp! :lol:


:lol: 
Yep, that would about ruin that for me too :laugh:


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

What do you guys think of Clover? My family says no............


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

I think it is cute


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I think so too


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

Clover is cute! or Flower?


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Now if I could get them on board....


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Misty?


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

no....no misty. I dog-sat a Misty, and she was so stupid and annoying.....


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

Blossom


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

Rosie


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

How about....Gretchen?


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

Dorothy, Dot for short? I still like Moonflower from Karen....

I don't know how I feel about Gretchen....

maybe it'll be easier when she's home and you get to know her better?


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

Clementine


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Lol...I just can't decide! Maybe you're right Ni....
I love the name clementine but it is almost identical to Madeline and I want to name her something she can respond to without confusion.
I must be losing it from all this long winter weather! :lol:


----------



## Hobbyfarmer (Sep 7, 2011)

Izzy (Isabella)
Ellie (Eleanor)

I'm horrible with names. We didn't name our doeling from last year until a month ago. She was always just "the doeling". I won't even start on what it took to name our children.


----------



## Hobbyfarmer (Sep 7, 2011)

Just saw what your trying to go with. So I'll add Elliann.


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

It may have already bern said but what about Marilyn. For beautiful like Marilyn Monroe


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Marilyn is so close to Madeline...but I like it...man it's been a long day! I hate to say it Leslie, but I really like Clarabelle :lol: but I promise, if I name her that she won't be crotchety! :lol:


----------



## cybercat (Oct 18, 2007)

Betty loud or Netty

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## cybercat (Oct 18, 2007)

Lou not loud sorry dang phone

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Pollyanna


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

You are just naming her Clarabell so I won't come snatch her, I know how you work.


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

Mabel


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

Starlight


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Congratulations ! She is just stunning !
And thank you  Oh , I LOVE the name Luna and I just might have to steal it  I have a name I really like , I want to name one of the ewes babies it if we are lucky enough to have more girls .
The name is Lladro . La-dro . I used to love those figurines 
My husband isn't too keen on it though , lol.
I think Luna fits your new doeling ! And her momma is Una , it couldnt fit any better then that IMO 
But either way , she is just gorgeous


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

if you like Clarabelle, you can go with Clarice (you know....to appease Leslie. lol). and, you can greet her like Hannibal Lector "Hello Clarice"....


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

NO ! No , no , no "Hello Clarice" !!!!! 
Thats why I call my Claire , Claire , her name was Clarice !!!!! :shock:
I will here that Hannibal Lector voice in my head now forever , lolol. :hair:
:hammer::GAAH::drool::yum:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

And I have a baby lamb now no less :shrug::sigh:


----------



## FarmerInaDress (Mar 15, 2013)

Stella, because it means star and her gorgeous spots look like stars in the night sky


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

How about Calamity? :lol:


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Wow guys...been busy all day and y'all are just on here having fun :lol: 
I may be getting a full grown alpine doe too...the one I originally thought we would trade for...because she said the previous owner had made a deal about hay and has now decided not to provide it.The price of this (possibly) bred alpine doe...zilch. :leap: I know it might sound fishy, but I trust her, since we have communicated a lot and she seems very trustworthy. She told me all her test results and her herd is negative cae and cl....she knew I had really wated an adult, so she decided to let me take her to cut her feed bill some.
So now, I need 2 names :lol: because her name is also Daisy like my nubians


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

oy.....what's this alpine look like?

Delilah, Hazel, Petal, Poppy, Sadie (it's like re-working Daisy), Lotus, Olive, Nova, Eunice, Polly.... that's all for now.....

Laura, now every time you see Claire, you're going to have the Hannibal Lector voice saying "Hello Clarice". mwahahahahahAHAHAHAHHAHAAHA


----------



## CritterCarnival (Sep 18, 2013)

> Stella, because it means star and her gorgeous spots look like stars in the night sky


Stella for the spotted baby, and Luna for the new girl!

ETA the quote I forgot to add...


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Dahlia


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Ohhhh, I like Dahlia for the alpine....


----------



## chloes (Feb 14, 2014)

love her! especially the spots!!!!


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Oh my, what a pretty doe;-)


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I think so too


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Some names that mean "star" :
Celia
Zona
Dashelle
Starla
I like alpines with classy names like Victoria, Elizabeth, Gwenevere, Genevieve, Alexandra, Rosemarie....if I get an alpine I'll name it one of those


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Ok...so names have been picked! Dahlia is the alpine doe (thanks Karen) and Clarabelle for the nubian baby! Sorry Leslie :lol: But hey, just trying to reverse your psychie for that name! :ROFL:


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Love the names;-)


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Really? Thanks


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Emzi00 said:


> How about Calamity? :lol:


You're a terrible person....


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I get the feeling there is an inside joke on that one?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Yes, yes there is! :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Anyway, congrats on the new additions! Pretty girls


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Lacie tried to send you a PM but your box is full!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Cleared it, sorry!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

awwww!!!! SO CUTE!!! love the names! congrats on the new additions. you'll be swimming in milk in no time!


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

*faints*


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Pretty girl and Dahlia is perfect!


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> You're a terrible person....


Yes, yes I am.  :greengrin:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Emzi00 said:


> Yes, yes I am.  :greengrin:


:slapfloor::hi5:

Wish I knew what this jiving is all about , its hysterical :ROFL:


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Well, after many tire and trailer troubles :hair: we FINALLY made it home with both goats intact! Clarabelle was getting 2 cups 2x a day. I am going to be giving her 1 1/3 cups 3x a day, and maybe a 4th if I think she needs it....

Dahlia is a nice goat as far as people, but she had some issues with the baby goats at her farm, so we'll see how she shapes up. Her hooves are a work in progress, since when she got her, they had to lop off about 8 inches of skis from her feet  She is still splay toed and needs work but from what I was told, she is showing great improvement. She said the original owner never trimmed hooves on any of his goats, and Dahlia is 4 years old. She said when she first came, she could hardly walk because her hooves were so long and curled that she would slip everywhere....:sigh:
Anyway, first thing she went for was minerals when I got her home, and she is also "blowing out her coat", so hopefully when she has the manna pro and copper she will have a gorgeous shiny coat 

Oh, and if she is bred...it could be to a Saanen or Fainter cross Nubian....will update with pics when I get five minutes...lol


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

hurray for safe travels (to and from), and of course the new babies!!!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Hey , glad you made it home with everyone !
Yikes , that's a lot of hoof ! Poor thing 
I'm sure you will have the in tip top shape in no time 
Love the names BTW 
Hoping Dahlia has babies for ya


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Yay!! You finally got them home!! Can't wait for pics but I totally understand....;-) I'm pretty sure you will shape the doe up in no time...;-)


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Thanks guys  Will post pics asap!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Pic from today...Clarabelle is adorable  She is getting 3 bottles a day with 1 1/3 cup goats milk in each bottle...


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Awe.... Too cute;-)


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Love her name! I'm looking forward to seeing pictures as she grows!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Thanks 

She seems a little stressed...she is eating fine, peeing fine, but I have not seen her poop....but she was shivering so I put a dog coat on her and a heat lamp....


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Hey NyGoatMom! Sounds like we are REAL close. Where did ya get that Nub? Love her! She is soooooo cute! I live on the Ny/Mass border.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Hey rebel! I am in Petersburg........near Bennington Vt.
I got her from northern Vt...


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Adorable !!!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I was wondering if any of you thought I should up her milk? She is getting 1 1/3 cups 3 times a day but she acts hungry...she was born March 5th....I could up it in each bottle or add a fourth if needed...


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

What age is she? I go by ounces so not sure how many ounces that is. If she seems to be too hungry, then add about half an ounce more per bottle and see how she does.

She is just precious.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

She will be 3 weeks on wednesday and pure nubian. 1 cup is 8 ounces so she is getting about 10 ounces three times a day..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

:chin: That's seems a bit low to me. What do you think she weighs?

Five of my kids go through 3 gallons a day, they aren't quite two weeks old yet. So if they all eat equally that's about 77oz per kid a day...
I guess mine eat a lot... :lol:


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I will weigh her in the morning....

Wow Lacie!! Sheesh! What do they start out on??


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Lol, they are piggies. They start with 24oz a day as newborns if they are small, the bigger kids can go through 24oz in 12 hours.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Do you think other people underfeed then? Should I up hers?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Maybe, a lot of people do tend to complain that their bottle kids don't grow like dam raised ones.
But I can tell you one thing, I think mine would die on the 10% rule... 

You may want to up her milk, and start introducing pelleted feed.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I'll weigh her when I milk this morning...then maybe I'll up her feedings to 4 times a day...


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Ok, she is 11 lbs....so how much would you give her?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Right before I stuck this batch of kids on the lambar, my 11 pound buck was eating 20oz per feeding, I was feeding them 4 times a day


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

When I start with a newborn, I do 1 ounce per pound per bottle. Then increase or decrease as needed. When it comes to bottle feeding, there is a delicate balance of feeding enough and feeding too much. I have never been able to feed just the 10% either and I have never lost a kid or cria with my feeding methods. 

I know you don't want to hear this because when you are first starting, it is easier to hear hard numbers but you are going to have to go with your gut and increase or decrease as you see fit. I have also increased or decreased by weighing them daily and adjusting. I don't know daily weight gains for kids but with alpacas we wanted to see half a pound per day that first month. So if they weren't gaining that half pound per day, I would slowly increase the amount. If they were gaining a pound a day, I would decrease the amount. So far with the kids, I have judged it on weight gain and how hungry they are acting with no hard and fast daily gain amount since I don't know it.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Thanks guys...I have increased by 1/4 cup so far and she seems happier...less screaming :lol:

How slow do you need to increase?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I have increased by half an ounce per bottle.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Ok, will do  We'll see how she grows


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Hey Stephanie , I haven't read the whole thread , but i do hope your babies are doing well 
Trying to catch up with everything , lol. I was in lamb world for a 
while , lol.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

No worries Laura  
I am just switching Daisy's buckling over to bottle feeding. Well because, 1- He seemed to be "off" and was shivering badly...2- I want to drink Daisy's milk since heidi's is bitter again...:hair: and 3- It gives Clarabelle someone to buddy with 

So excited he just took 1/2 a cup!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Ahh , I see …..hey , now thats a start  Half a cup is a great !


----------



## kysavannagoats (Dec 14, 2013)

Awesome! they're adorable


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Hows Daisy's buckling doing on the bottle ?


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Thanks for asking Laura...he is doing very well  He is drinking right away now so long as I get the nipple to his mouth. He is still coughing some but is on Tylan 200 2 x a day and it's getting better. He is also getting round one of DiMethox, and is getting bcomplex and probiotics. He actually started trying to mount Clarabelle today, so I guess he is feeling better 
We have named him Oliver  He will be replacing my boer wether eventually.


----------



## Daisy-Mae (Feb 24, 2014)

Do you have a picture of her?


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Just took these a few minutes ago 
First two are Clarabelle...third is Oliver


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

*swoon* baby goats!  I bet they smell like heaven!


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Clarabelle is soooo pretty

Carmen, Oleo Acres LLC, NW Ks


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Thanks...she sure is a handful. That girl has energy x 10!! Bounces everywhere, not walking, bouncing :lol:


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Awe so cute;-)


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Thanks janeen


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Awww , Im in love  They are both precious , but I'm seriously needing to hug Oliver :hugs: He is just gorgeous  I love the name too  MY buckling is named Ollie :razz:
Sounds like he is feeling better :laugh:


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

He is really pretty...and he has a very "bucky build" for a lil guy...I'll hug him for you  
Yeah he is feeling better...


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

nchen7 said:


> *swoon* baby goats!  I bet they smell like heaven!


Hahaha...well they smell like baby goats, That I know


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Yeah , he seems to have the same build my Ollie has. Some think he is chunky but he's really not , he just has a really stocky boy build to him.
There isn't a ounce of fat on this boy , he is solid !


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Give him a kiss too for me


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Lol...will do! Ya know he had a "milk neck" before I pullled him...it's still there a bit. What breed is your Ollie? Oliver is Nubian/Fainter but he was born at 7 lbs....and last weighed he was 14 lbs.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Ummm , whats a milk neck ? Sorry , thats something I haven't heard before. My Ollie is a Nigerian Dwarf. I have his picture in my thread 'My New Buckling"


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Oh yeah! He is a handsome fella 
Milk neck ...


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Just means lots of fresh good, healthy milk


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Thanks  And thanks for the picture explaining milk neck  That would have been hard to picture without the picture , lolol.


----------



## Daisy-Mae (Feb 24, 2014)

Soooooo cute!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Thank you


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Mine get milk neck all the time.... except it's literally milk....on their neck... :ROFL: :lol:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

ROFL


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

:lol:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Mine get milk neck all the time.... except it's literally milk....on their neck... :ROFL: :lol:


Your too much , :hi5::slap floor: I guess I should be glad i didn't ask you to explain milk neck to me , :ROFL:


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Leslie never ceases to surprise


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I wouldn't have passed up that opportunity either , lolol


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

NyGoatMom said:


> Leslie never ceases to surprise


Huh? What'd I do this time? It must have been really surprising because I don't even know I did it, I surprised myself. :slapfloor:


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

OOPS! I meant Lacie...:lol: Sorry Leslie!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

ROFL 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

hehehe...see how much trouble you get in Leslie? You don't even have to be there! Sheesh! :lol:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

LOL !


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

An updated pic of Clarabelle...she is growing fast! She drinks 3 bottles a day and they are each 16 ounces of goats milk. She eats grain/alfalfa pellets and hay.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

what a cutie face!


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

What a cutie pie!!!;-)


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Thanks guys....she is adorable...albeit LOUD! :lol:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Thats great news Stephanie  She is such a gorgeous little girl


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Updated pics of Clarabelle...second photo shows her next to Heidi...isn't she getting big?  She is 11 weeks tomorrow...


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

No pics;-(


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Yes she is!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

big girl!!


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Oh, wow!! Cute;-)


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Thanks  She gets plenty of feed


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Wow , she did grow ! She is getting bigger and prettier every time I see her 
I love the first picture , she looks soooo pretty with the way the sun is peaking through the tree . If she were brown, she would camouflage perfectly


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Thanks Laura...she is a doll baby


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

She sure is getting big!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

A pic of Clarabelle from last weekend...she now weighs 40 lbs at 14 weeks old...


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Pretty girl;-)


----------

